# 11dpt - is this too early to test?



## Ernie2008 (Jul 21, 2004)

I think not because on a 3dt 11dpt would usually be period day - DH thinks it is - anyone got an opinion?


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Ernie it's a very personal choice.  If you test before your clinic date it won't be absolutely conclusive, there's a reason why they give an OTD.  Having said that the timescales vary from clinic to clinic so there is no consistency.  If you test now it might be a BFN and then you'll spend the next few days angsting over it turning into a BFP.  Alternatively if it's a BFP you'll be overjoyed by then might  stress about it turning negative by OTD (chem pregnancy).  I think the equivalent of 14dpo is a good enough time to allow for  a positive to show but as I say not completely conclusive.

Now if you're asking if I would test, the answer is yes.  But I am naughty    Good luck with whatever you decide.  If you do wait a few more days you will know for sure, and perhaps you should also consider DH's wishes.


----------

